# My "inherited" goat has a rash



## PattySh (Jun 5, 2010)

My friend and I bought a few mini goats from the same herd last fall. She got one young doe and I bought 3. Mine have been  fine.  She has had a bit  of trouble with the doe she took not fitting in with her herd so I brought her home this week. She was a bit thin as her goats are not getting along with her and are mostly bigger. She had lice a month or so ago and was treated topically and with ivermectrin. Her skin has been flaky  since winter. She has not shed out very well so I decided to clip her down. Under all the hair I realized she has a widespred rash like little bumps, kind of like hundreds of mosquito bites all over  her. Alot on her belly, less on her back, neck, legs etc and some  are a bit scabby. No evidence of any lice or nits.  I gave her a medicated bath in antifungal shampoo and applied a permithrin pour on to try to cover a few bases.  The dry flakes came off with the bath water, the bumps stayed. I am thinking maybe an allergic reaction to ? (bug bites??the "no see um's" have been horrid lately) She doesn't seem very itchy..None of her other goats in same pen have rashes  so I am thinking it's not mites and not contagious, They also did not have  lice (which is odd) tho she treated everyone. Goat is a year old, very friendly and doesn't seem to bothered by the  rash. Any ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 5, 2010)

Is there a good goat vet in your area? Sounds like a visit to the vet might be helpful. The rash could be so many things that it is hard to say.


----------



## PattySh (Jun 5, 2010)

She is improving with 2 medicated baths  and Micoteck spray inbetween so I am suspecting that it might be fungal. She had a couple of ringworm type patches this winter but it wasn't painful or contagious like ringworm. If I can't get her cleared up in a few days I'll call the vet and bring in a skin scraping. She's a friendly goat and actually loved the baths.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 5, 2010)

Good. Glad the baths are working out. Hopefully that will take care of it. good luck


----------

